# Mike the Headless Chicken festival



## kjohnstone (Mar 30, 2013)

Well, the town of Fruita, about 10 miles down the hwy from me, is having its annual "Mike the Headless Chicken" festival this weekend. In 1945, Mike was supposed to be dinner, but somehow, when his head was removed, the arteries sealed but the trachea and esophagus stayed open, and he was kept alive (headless) for 2 years. I guess that was one way to stop a roo from crowing. Pretty bizarre, and there are a number of links on the web, including time.life and wikipedia. This one is probably the most informative, being dedicated to just him. www.[B]miketheheadlesschicken[/B].org


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

I had never heard of it before. Not sure how to take. If its true, its pretty amazing.


----------

